# Non-Slip Ground Up Rubber Decking



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone know where i can buy the ground- up, trowel on rubber decking that some of the boat dealers and bed liner places are installing. i believe i can do the work my self if can find out where to buy the stuff. i was quoted a price of 1500.00 to have it done, when i asked where they got the stuff, of course they wouldnt tell me and told me i probably couldnt do it without screwin it up anyway, now i really want to do it my self. i believe its called safe deck or something like that. any help on this would be appreciated, thanks, SSMM


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Try this link...

http://www.noskidding.com/ns_safedeck.htm


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, i will look into it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I did my own boat, but had the shop walk me through the process and used their tools and products. There are a lot more "steps" to it than you might think. You will not be able to get the top smooth and level with out knowing the 'Trick' to that part. Consider concrete, you can get in it the form easy enough, but getting it perfectly level and looking right is not so easy. Now imigine the concrete is super sticky and sticks to your trowle like syrup ? Now imigine the concrete emits harmfull and toxic vapors while your working with it ? Now imagine the concrere will go from pored to set up in 30 minites. 

I'd shop the price around, but if I was to do it again, I would not do it again. 

I'd give Glenn @ Boatright Marine a call. He may still be doing this in his shop, and/or providing the guidance and materials for a DIY job.


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

well,ET, how did yours turn out doing it yorself ? and what is the "trick" ? if you cant tell me i understand, but im not trying to make money on it im just trying to save a little and be able to say i did it. i have my own shop and tools, i just need the materials and the knowledge or "tricks of the trade". thanks, SSMM


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

$500 for mine ...Safe Floor Pearland....front to back, and I mean front to back. 20ft WellCraft...maybe a yr. ago....fantastic job too..............


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

kiwi grip is really good i used it on the front of my boat and it has held up really well and easy to apply

http://www.kiwigrip.com/


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

wow, i would pay 500.00 to have it done, the guy in santa fe wanted 1500.00. a friend of of mine also told me about kiwi grip, i will check that out too. thanks yall


----------

